# hello from SC



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome 1969


----------



## BeeCurious1969 (May 21, 2012)

thank you fisher...


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi there BC69


----------



## BeeCurious1969 (May 21, 2012)

well hey there BC...like your name!


----------



## Kevin245 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi BC69,

York County has a great beekeeper's association. If you have not been in touch with them you might consider attending one of their meetings. They meet the 2nd Thursday of the month (typically). Here's a link to their website.


http://www.yorkcountybeekeepers.org/index.php


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I wish we had something like that down here.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

sfisher said:


> I wish we had something like that down here.


There's a Blackwater Beekeepers club that meets in Conway. I believe the contact person is: [email protected]


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome BC!


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome get some bees.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Indy


----------



## BeeCurious1969 (May 21, 2012)

thank you for the information...I will try to start attending as soon as possible!


----------



## BeeCurious1969 (May 21, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

Not sure how far away it is from you but Bee City has a monthly meeting as well. A fun place to bring the family any day.

http://www.beecity.net/


----------



## BeeCurious1969 (May 21, 2012)

thanks Beeophyte...I had never heard of this place before...next trip to the lowcountry, we may have to stop!


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

Say hello to Archie for me and don't forget to try the pie.


----------



## cjisler (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
Carol


----------



## BeeCurious1969 (May 21, 2012)

thank you Carol, I appreciate the warm welcome from all


----------

